# Ohana Kenpo is now Pacific Kenpo.



## Rich_Hale (Dec 27, 2007)

The Kenpo School & Association Directory is moving from OhanaKenpo.com to PacificKenpo.com.

I originally purchased the name Ohana Kenpo for my friend Gordon Buck in Hawaii.  He was teaching on the Big Island of Hawaii under the name Ohana Kenpo.

I registered the name for Gordon and sent him an E-mail telling him it was available for him when he was ready.  Unfortunately I didn't hear from him for several years, during which time his school was going through some changes.  Eventually, after several unanswered e-mails, phone calls, and even a trip back to his old school in Hawaii (which was closed), I decided to use the name for the on-line school & association directory.

As fate would have it I recently received an E-mail, form Gordon, saying they were back in business and ready to use the name.

In that my original purpose was to save the name for Gordon, I have decided to change my personal web site (Pacific Kenpo) into the school & association directory site, and make Ohana Kenpo available to him.

Pacific Kenpo is now up and running as the directory and Ohana Kenpo will eventually be the school site of Gordon Buck's Ohana Kenpo in Hawaii.

Thank you for your support and understanding,


----------

